# Has any one did this before or now?



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

I stumbled on this website the other day while I was looking for patterns for my swap. I totally love dishcloth knitting and this website does a dishcloth it seems each month. You will not know what the dishcloth is till the end because you only get 2 rows a day. It is easy to keep up with and the previous rows are there if you skip a few day. Give it a try I am in love with the mystery. Makes knitting not so boring

http://thedomesticdash.com/riddle-me-this-december/


----------



## margoc (Jul 4, 2011)

I did her November one and have bookmarked for the future. Haven't had a chance to start the December one yet.


----------



## Pishi (Jul 15, 2013)

Sounds like fun! I do need some new dishcloths. I will try to catch up.


----------



## Sandy of CNY (Oct 29, 2013)

I love a mystery too and it sounds like fun to look forward to each day. Thanks for the post.


----------



## CherylErasmus (Sep 30, 2013)

Now this looks like a bunch of fun - thank you for sharing


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

This could be fun. Thanks for posting.


----------



## cathy73 (Apr 8, 2013)

Thank you for this link. What great idea.


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

I thought about doing one on here. Would any one be interested in doing it as well?


----------



## Sandy of CNY (Oct 29, 2013)

chriso1972 said:


> I thought about doing one on here. Would any one be interested in doing it as well?


Yes, I can't wait, if you do it.


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

here is the link to my Mystery Dishcloth knit along

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-221219-1.html


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

only set back is never leave your knitting sitting on the needle for more than 2 days it will leave a line then you must rip out cut out re attach love a good mystery thank you
hug that little kitty of yours


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

It shouldn't leave a line because you will be knitting a few rows every day and will not be in the same row for the whole time.


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

well i have never had lines. and sometimes I leave my knitting for weeks at a time. But I use circulars and I push the knitting to the cable and never leave it on the needles. the cable is much smaller than the needles and stitches lay almost flat


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Marked this, must go back to it later.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

chriso1972 said:


> I thought about doing one on here. Would any one be interested in doing it as well?


Yes please, I would chriso :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## CherylErasmus (Sep 30, 2013)

chriso1972 said:


> I thought about doing one on here. Would any one be interested in doing it as well?


Absolutely, I would love to


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks, I had not seen this link before.


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

I've never had issues leaving my knitting for weeks nor months.


----------



## Nancyn (Mar 23, 2013)

This sounds like fun! Will have to try it. Thanks for the link.


----------



## CherylErasmus (Sep 30, 2013)

Hi everyone it has already started we have part 2

here is the link

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-221219-1.html


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

Thank you for sharing, this looks like fun, though I'll have to hurry to catch up.


----------



## beachbaby (Oct 17, 2013)

Yes, I think it is great fun. I am doing Decembers now.


----------



## Cangell (Nov 23, 2013)

What a cute idea! I have a ton of cotton yarn in my stash that just seems to sit there, eyeballing me, and this would be a great way to use it up!


----------



## jomac (Apr 1, 2012)

Thanks for posting this link, hadn't seen it before, Now am hooked on it. Also on your mystery dishcloth pattern. Will need to have 2 going at the same time, plus trying to finish xmas knitting. Need some extra hands or at least the ones I have moving faster. LOL


----------



## AKnitWit (Sep 11, 2013)

chriso1972 said:


> I thought about doing one on here. Would any one be interested in doing it as well?


Sounds like fun. I check in almost daily so would look forward to the "row".


----------



## pjcoldren (Dec 20, 2011)

No, but I'm going to now! Thanks so much for sharing the link.

P.J.


----------



## Shellie (Nov 27, 2013)

how awesome! I like to have a few projects going at once, and this is a great way to do it and also produce something useful in the end


----------



## Janana (Jan 30, 2013)

I am loving it too. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## JCF (Aug 3, 2012)

Pishi said:


> Sounds like fun! I do need some new dishcloths. I will try to catch up.


BEAUtiful cat!!


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

Count me in, but need more rows at a time, 10 rows a day would suit me just fine. A cloth a week.


----------



## JeanJ (Jul 12, 2011)

Chris, thanks for posting. I hadn't seen this before but just downloaded the pattern and going to give it a try. Sounds like fun. Does a new pattern start on the first of every month?


----------



## omahelen (Jan 3, 2013)

Yes do one Chris that we could follow along 
I'd like that


Meanwhile will bookmark the other site thanks.

I see you have started it will be over there 




:thumbup:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Fun idea.... What a nice way to take a little break.


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

omahelen said:


> Yes do one Chris that we could follow along
> I'd like that
> 
> Meanwhile will bookmark the other site thanks.
> ...


have started here is the link

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-221219-1.html


----------



## alvadee (Nov 21, 2013)

Thank you, yes I would after Christmas. Such a busy time now playing catch up.


----------



## shshipp (Oct 9, 2011)

Signed up and completed the first 22 rows. Looking forward to this. Thanks for introducing me


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

CHRISTO; YOU HAVE ME GOING NOW, I WANT TO ALSO DO ALL CLAIRES CLOTHS, BUT I AM WAITING FOR MY CROCHET COTTON TO ARRIVE, HOPING THIS WEEK, 9 CONES, ALSO A SURPRISE AS I DONT KNOW THE COLOURS, I HAVE SORT OF 'INHERITED' THEM FROM A FRIEND THAT HAS PASSED. CANT WAIT


----------



## violetta40 (Jan 20, 2011)

Looks like fun. Just bookmarked this site. Thank you.


----------



## flyssie (Jun 30, 2011)

I also did the Christmas December one on Domestic Dash - it was fun and there were people from all over the world participating, waiting to see what picture would develop.
Thank you Chriso for your effort in putting this one up on KP - I was missing the other one.
Flyssie


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

flyssie said:


> I also did the Christmas December one on Domestic Dash - it was fun and there were people from all over the world participating, waiting to see what picture would develop.
> Thank you Chriso for your effort in putting this one up on KP - I was missing the other one.
> Flyssie


I have one going as well on here Mystery Dishcloth under swap, kal, etc


----------



## jennyb (Mar 20, 2011)

sure


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks for sharing. Will have to add this to my to-do list.


----------

